# When the 522 comes out...



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I will ebay my 721, assuming I am still a sub. My TV viewing doesnt need internet access or other distractions. I prefer the 508 and hope the 522 is stable when released.

If mirror fees are dropped I will just sell the 721 and get 508s. Although just having one model of PVrs might be a bad move. Buggy software can shut you down


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

50x software has been very stable for me. I had one problem with P167 on my 501, but 168 has been rock solid on both my 501 and my 508. I really think that some of the problems that you're having Bob are related to the power problems in your area.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mark my PVRs are on a APC 500 UPS. If I pull the plug on the supply the receivers cointinue to operate fine for over 20 minutes. Are you suggesting this UPS isnt doing the job?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's possible that the UPS is letting power surges through, although after reading the specs on your unit I'd say that it's unlikely, unless your power spikes are huge. Are you sure that you have your PVRs plugged into the battery backup plugs on the UPS and not the Surge Protection only plugs? Also, do you have your SW64 plugged into the UPS? Power surges could be adversely affecting your switch. And what about your coax lines. I'm assuming that you have them well grounded - do you have them connected to surge protectors? If not, you might want to try that, but not the line that carries the power back to the SW64.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am leaving for some sun and FUN in florida tomorrow. When I get back I am upgrading to dish pro with all new cables and really doing it right. Putting the receivers in the basement, away from little kids, dogs and dust. My wife is occasionally bothered by the HD whine, this will fix that as well. They are going right under my primnary tv

We will revisit this after its complete. 

Please note my 508s are basically stable but my 721 and the replacemnent one arent. The 721 ran better with the one drop to live bug when I bought it than it doies today BUY YES SCOTT ITS NOT A DP, but still it shouldnt be given its price.

This post was my plan to EBAY the 721 once the 522 comes out. I actually prefer the 508, and dont need games oir internet distractions on my tv/ My wife likes the HUGH 721 hard drive and is fuikling it up once again.

Hey look at the bright side While on vacation I will be away from here complaining about stuff


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It is probably some software having to do with this, but I think there are hardware issues as well. With the two tuners in one peice of hardware coming out, when one goes, the other will probably go too, so not only will one room be a wash, so will the other. That would be the downfall. The 721 did come out later than the 50x series and has not even been out a year yet so it may not be much longer until they get the bugs out. I do not see why Dish has all these bugs to begin with and Tivo and the other pvr units do not have such problems as this.

How much can you get out of a used 721 or a refurbished one?


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

What are the latest predicted released dates for the 522 and 921?

I'm going to need a second receiver by May and am not sure what to get. T he 721 is overkill for me given the price (but would consider it for 921 features).

Who knows, maybe I should just get another 50x.

-todd


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If you think 721 is overkill then you will think the 921 is a massacre at a $999 price point.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I am leaving for some sun and FUN in florida tomorrow.


Have a great time Bob, but from what I've been seeing on the weather channel it may not be so much fun. Yesterday, it was in the 30's and 40's down there.

I would rather have a 522 then a 721 too. No doubt the 721 is an amazing unit, but I don't need the internet access or games or any other fillers. I just want a solid PVR, I don't mind some of the OpenTV applications on the 50x, they do provide convience, but it's filler.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

With the temperature hovering around 15 degrees in pittsburgh anything will be a improvment.


----------



## MediaMills (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *
> 
> No doubt the 721 is an amazing unit, but I don't need the internet access or games or any other fillers. *


What internet access?? Is there something I'm missing with L109? Something I should get on my refurb?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No, internet access hasn't been enabled yet on the 721. I should have said, future internet capibilities.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I guess some want a game box of all things to all people. ME I just want a rock solid preminum receiver. E missedc the mark by not haing 2 decoders in the 721. That made it not premium to me.

I guess dropping the mirror fee would make that oversight laregely meaningless..


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *If you think 721 is overkill then you will think the 921 is a massacre at a $999 price point. *


Yup. You're correct. Isn't that the only planned HDTV PVR at this point, though?

I agree with the response about filler. Seriously, I don't actually use any of the OpenTV stuff...its just more of a "Gee-Whiz, lets see whats here" issue.

I would just like a solid PVR with a large hard drive, dual tuners and continuous PVR/Tivo feature upgrades.

-todd


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Didn't I hear someplace that the 921 will not only be able to record Dish signal, but also the OTA digital broadcast format?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought I heard that too.

I thought I heard that there is going to be a 2xx series for HD without a PVR. They already have a 6000 that can do HD, am I correct? It is the older generation receiver without opentv and is not dishpro isnt i?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Correct, the 211 is a rumored upcoming high def receiver w/o PVR functionality. IMO, this should have been developed last year this time. The 6000 isn't getting any younger and I'm sure there would be many more people going Dish Pro since they wouln't have to spend an extra 70 bucks on the adaptor for the 6000. Plus the addition of the OpenTV interface and perhaps a built in 8VSB or 8PSK or both modules.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps Dish still has a bunch of 6000's left that they are trying to sell before they bring out the 211.


----------

